# Red Dead Redemption



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone playing this?

Its really good but think I need to give it a break. Found myself looking for coyotes to shoot on the way home from the shops.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha. I got an Xbox for crimbo and have been playing call of duty 24/7. I'll be lying in bed, and if I hear a noise my first instinct is to pick up a gun! Then realise I don't have one and I'm not in the middle of a war!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

butcher said:


> Ha. I got an Xbox for crimbo and have been playing call of duty 24/7. I'll be lying in bed, and if I hear a noise my first instinct is to pick up a gun! Then realise I don't have one and I'm not in the middle of a war!


yeah,you know you have played too much black ops when your out an about an see a plane in the sky and your first thoughts are its a spy plane i could do with taking that down :lol:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are both exactly what I mean. Anyone got any other examples?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Erm playing too much GT5 and walking past a car in the street and thinking to myself, thats a premium:lol:


----------

